# The Chihuahua Scream of Death *dun dun dun*



## LittleLuxie

I've read several post in which people mention the infamous chihuahua scream of death, which is supposedly a scream chihuahuas do when they're being overly dramatic like being bathed or having poop stuck on their behind. One member even described the sound as if their chihuahua was being "stabbed to death" :shocked: LOL!

I've never heard Luxie yelp and she hardly barks! Do any of your chi's do the CSOD? And when?


----------



## Bianca00

Cosmo made a weird almost cackle once. He was getting his annual exam by a vet we'd never seen and she put a muzzle on him. He weighed 5 lbs! What was she afraid of? I was pissed! I don't think she lasted long at that clinic.


----------



## Missygal

Bailey totally screams! Only when I come home and don't let her out Of her crate right away. Scared me to death the first time I heard it!


----------



## LostLakeLua

Kahlua did once when she was just a puppy. My friend was holding her while sitting down; and all of a sudden the metal just gave way on the chair and snapped apart from the back part. O_O They went straight down; she wasn't hurt at all as my friend braced their fall but she was certainly startled lol. That's about the only time I've heard it.... my dogs make tons of noises but that SOD is a very unique sound of utter fear lol.


----------



## jesuschick

Only Eden. My husband says that she sounds as if she is being dropped in hot oil. 

She does it when she hears we have opened the door from the garage but we have not yet gotten down the steps to free them from their room-JUST like Bailey. 

I may video it sometime so that others can "appreciate" the sound.


----------



## OzChi

I will never forget the sound Chloe made when my mum dropped her and her leg was dislocated - obviously she was not being over dramatic in this instance though. It was the worst noise, like nails down a chalkboard, and it felt like it went on for 5 mins, makes me shiver to think about it!


----------



## svdreamer

Gonzo does it when fence fighting the poodle and terrier behind us, when he's get his nails trimmed at the groomers, and when Bouncer woofs at him (he's not the bravest dog out there) Scares everyone when they hear him. lol


----------



## cherper

Oh yes i've heard it but i don't know if i would describe it as a scream. Leila's is more of a loud squawk. lol
Mainly when she's been taken by surprise, like i picked her up and she wasn't expecting it or she has gotten her paw stepped on.


----------



## mooberry

Bijoux was the queen of this when she was a puppy. When ever I would leave her alone she would do it. I remember the first time she did it, I burst into the room thinking something was attacking her and she was very very hurt. Bijoux would do it for a very long time to, I once out lasted her, she went at it for 45 minutes until she went hoarse..she was only 8 weeks old btw..

Now she has thankfully out grown it I learned that Bijoux just can't stand being away from me when I'm home and that she is very afraid of being penned or crated. She goes hysterical and could really hurt herself

ps. I thought I should mention the sound was so horrifying I had my neighbour practically bash my door in thinking I was abusing her


----------



## lulu'smom

I have a fake white fox that is like a puppet--you can put your hand in it and move it around. It used to lay in one of my chairs for decor, and Lulu never paid it attention. One of my boys decided to "bring it to life" one day. Lulu SCREAMED so loud at that thing it scared me and my mother all the way across the house. She attacked it's nose and she did not stop screaming until we put it up. It is still in the closet, but I cant get rid of it because it was a gift from my deceased grandparents.


----------



## Suzn

Please record it. I am very curious. Paco so seldom barks I don't know if I will be able to add "speak" to his list of tricks or not. Would like to hear this.


----------



## lulu'smom

Suzn said:


> Please record it. I am very curious. Paco so seldom barks I don't know if I will be able to add "speak" to his list of tricks or not. Would like to hear this.


Oh, Suzn, is it selfish of me to say what a blessing your Paco is a man of few "words"? I adorable my Lulu and she is extremely smart and trainable if she didn't have a lazy, undisciplined chimama, but the barking at everything gets annoying.


----------



## Missygal

lulu'smom said:


> I have a fake white fox that is like a puppet--you can put your hand in it and move it around. It used to lay in one of my chairs for decor, and Lulu never paid it attention. One of my boys decided to "bring it to life" one day. Lulu SCREAMED so loud at that thing it scared me and my mother all the way across the house. She attacked it's nose and she did not stop screaming until we put it up. It is still in the closet, but I cant get rid of it because it was a gift from my deceased grandparents.


OMG that is hilarious! Poor Lulu but oh so funny!!!


----------



## cherper

Tina that is hillarious!! :laughing8:


----------



## lulu'smom

I have to admit after the shock it really was funny, but I had to hide the fox mostly for Lulu's benefit, and so my mean ole boys would pick on her with it. lol


----------



## catz4m8z

Adam has only done it once. But seeing as how a very heavy folded puppy pen had fallen and trapped him underneath I can understand that one (also the wetting himself, poor boy!).
Heidi does it quite often. Its like she never got past that puppy fear phase despite being socialized well towards everything and everyone. She is just a hyper vigilant, nervy girl.
This month she screamed and jumped when someone dropped a bag of rubbish about 20ft behind us on a walk and the second time was in a local dog walking field. She always screams if another dog 'chases' her, this time she was happily sniffing and didnt see the Border Terrier that pottered up behind her til it was sniffing her butt!:nshocked2:
She screamed and leapt about 4ft in the air!!
Must be quite funny if they are doing it coz they are excited....I just feel bad for Heidi coz she is on constant alert for 'scary' things.


----------



## Hollysmom

Holly did that when she got her vaccines. But she totally screamed the store down when she got microchipped. Oh my gosh, was it ever so loud!


----------



## svdreamer

Here's a video of one screaming. Be careful, it sets my dogs off. lol


----------



## Angel1210

Angel does that too, occasionally. If my golden barks when we get home and it takes a while to get in the door, he will do it.

But you haven't heard anything till you've heard a dachshund scream in pain!! I had one once that jumped off my bed. My bed wasn't high off the floor. This was about 35 years ago and we didn't have such high beds. Well, he jumped down and gave this blood-curdling scream! I mean "scream!" Scared me to where I was shaking. He was dragging his hind end across the floor! I immediately took him to the vet. It turned out, he threw his back out and it just had to heal!! I shall never, ever forget that scream.

To this day, I do not like to let dogs jump off furniture!


----------



## Finn

Peanut wails for her dinner--it is this horrific blood-curdling wail of drama.


----------



## Vampy Vera

Monty did this a little bit after he arrived, a blood curdling scream. I was terrified that he'd gotten hurt. It turned out I was taking too long bringing him food! What a little wise guy. Now he's toned it down a little. He howls when he wants something but its not nearly as scary.


----------



## Finn

svdreamer said:


> Here's a video of one screaming. Be careful, it sets my dogs off. lol
> 
> chihuahuas! - YouTube


That is so funny. That's what they ALL do if I go downstairs and leave them upstairs. It sounds like a pack of coyotes.


----------



## kimr

The only one of mine that does it is Diesel. He's a big baby, and will do it over almost anything...If I haven't picked him up lately, if I forget to give him a treat after we come in from pottying, if I'm putting on my makeup and not talking to him all the while...He is ROTTEN...


----------



## mooberry

This is the sound Bijoux would make, only for 45 min straight! It is ear splitting


----------



## Suzn

Paco came running every time I played one of these screams! I don't know what he thought was wrong with my computer!!!


----------



## lulu'smom

Suzn said:


> Paco came running every time I played one of these screams! I don't know what he thought was wrong with my computer!!!


The one that Mooberry posted is what Lulu sounded like when the fox got after her.


----------



## Missygal

svdreamer said:


> Here's a video of one screaming. Be careful, it sets my dogs off. lol
> 
> chihuahuas! - YouTube


Sounds just like Bailey haha!


----------



## Christabelle

I think Mimi does the "scream of death" quite often. I joke
that if you look at her the wrong way she squeals and it's
not too far from the truth.

Jax is a whiner. I actually wonder if that is part of why he
was treated so poorly. He tends to cry a lot for me to pick
him up and hold him. And by a lot I mean all the time! We 
are working on it though!


----------



## jesuschick

This is certainly something that cannot be staged so it is not the best video. I wanted to allow you to appreciate the ear piercing sound that can come out of a 3.5 pound dog (as promised).






No Chihuahuas were harmed in the making of this video!!


----------



## KittyD

Bijou does this when he wants something and I have not hopped to his attention quickly enough, his pet name around here is "King Tut" if I leave the room and he wants off the bed.. he screams, if I am in the room and he wants down and I don't do it right away he screams.. :lol: 
It's actually a bit comical, he does not do it if I come home or leave the house, it's his last line .. "hurry the heck up mom I need this NOW" and of course it cannot be ignored.


----------



## quinnandleah

Eva did it once right after I brought her home and Leah had gotten over excited while they were playing. Eva ran right to me while screaming and then whined for a bit after I picked her up. She gathered the whole house, everyone thought she was dying.


----------



## Tink

LittleLuxie said:


> I've read several post in which people mention the infamous chihuahua scream of death, which is supposedly a scream chihuahuas do when they're being overly dramatic like being bathed or having poop stuck on their behind. One member even described the sound as if their chihuahua was being "stabbed to death" :shocked: LOL!
> 
> I've never heard Luxie yelp and she hardly barks! Do any of your chi's do the CSOD? And when?


All. The. Time!!!!

Tango has always been my vocal one. I don't think I heard Jazz make a sound until she was at LEAST 6 months old! And she still seldom barks, and never growls or whines. But dangit! Tango taught her that scream, I swear he did! :foxes15: 

The only time they scream like that is when I'm home but not where they are. Like if I get in from work, and don't go greet them right away. They don't bark or whimper, but if I don't show up to say hello to them within about 5 minutes, Tango will start with the scream. Jazz will join him a few seconds later. There will be about 30 seconds of them screaming in chorus, then they'll shut up again. For all its annoyance, it's kinda funny too 

Same thing if I'm hanging out with them, on the couch with them piled on top of me, we're just home chillin'. If I leave the room to get a snack or cycle the laundry or whatever, and I'm not back in a few minutes, they'll start with the screaming again. It's like they're telling me, as dramatically as they know how, "You LEFT me!!!!:sad2: How could you DO that to me???" It's funny, because they don't do it when I'm actually leaving the house. If I open the garage door so that I can leave for work, or to run an errand or whatever, and I'm not with them, then, they know it and are as quiet as mice. It's just when I'm home and not where they are, they know that and will let me have it. They're such babies! :binky:


----------



## Finn

jesuschick said:


> This is certainly something that cannot be staged so it is not the best video. I wanted to allow you to appreciate the ear piercing sound that can come out of a 3.5 pound dog (as promised).
> 
> Screaming Chihuahua Eden - YouTube
> 
> No Chihuahuas were harmed in the making of this video!!


I love how she wiggles with happiness!!!!!!


----------



## Huly

BG does the Diva attitude/ drama queen scream when she goes to get her nails trimmed prior to them even touching her.


----------



## roughhouse

Neeci screams every night at approx 2 a.m. for anywhere from 3-5 mins. There doesn't seem to be any reason for it and she never skips a night. She will continue even if you are standing right next to her. She will stop if you pick her up and set her on one of the kids' beds although she is perfectly capable of getting up there on her own. She sometimes does it randomly through out the day as well. There never seems to be a reason and sometimes I have to scoop her up and hold her and look into her face to get her to stop. She will continue to scream even when I am holding her unless I snap her out of it. 

Ami has found it to be good fun to scream along with her if he is near by. Thankfully, he doesn't scream along with her at night. He is usually snuggled under the blankets and he is probably wishing she would shut up just like the rest of us.


----------



## AussieLass

Umm, I wish I hadn't read this thread and watched those vids, especially the post above mine. 

Yikes, I'm far too old and too much of a cranky pants to put up with that sort of caper, there would be hell to pay if anyone or anything in this house was to exercise their vocal cords remotely resembling any of this. 

Shakes head in disbelief, backs out quietly and makes note to self never to return to this thread again lest I start having nightmares that my babies may start.


----------



## cherper

Ok, i've got to get a video of my clowns now. lol Karen I didn't think eden's was bad at all. That sounds like yapping to me which is what finn does when he wants mommy.  Leila is so good and undemanding and finn is ....well ...he's Finn! :laughing8:


----------



## pupluv168

Toby makes a blood curling, terrifying scream that I'm scared will make the neighbors think that I am abusing him. When he is in his kennel, when I accidentally **almost** stepped on his paw, and when he basically wants anything or gets scared. Before I got him, I had NEVER heard anything like that noise in my life. It sounds like someone is murdering him.


----------



## proudpeyotemama

I've heard my Ote do this twice - both times when she bumped her head rather hard. I felt horrible!!!


----------



## Tiny

I remember reading this thread and I didnt get it. But now i totally get it! ever since I got penny lol. for example.

Facebook


----------



## KritterMom

When I first got Daisy if I left the room or was out of eye sight she would scream. The first time I came rushing back into the room thinking one of the cats was sniffing her or was trying to play and it freaked her out. Nope she was sitting there in the middle of the TV room screaming, once she saw me her little tail just started wagging.

Now that she can get over the step that connects to hall way to the kitchen she will follow me. But she still does it in the morning when I get Rocki out first to go outside and she has to wait


----------



## 20887

Penny made that noise when I zipped her skin and fur into my zipper on accident(this was a long time ago)... So scary. She wasn't being dramatic though, I am sure it really hurt!


----------



## theshanman97

tillie does it all the time but i never realised it was a thing! LOL she does it for attension ect. LOL


----------



## Tiny

Alright! here's one of penny's. This video was a couple months old and I just uploaded onto youtube, so I hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## carrieandcricket

OMG Cricket does that too. When I leave the house to walk to the mail box, or just to step out for a minute. Sounds like she is screaming Mommmmmmma moooommmmma! lol


----------



## Tiny

carrieandcricket said:


> OMG Cricket does that too. When I leave the house to walk to the mail box, or just to step out for a minute. Sounds like she is screaming Mommmmmmma moooommmmma! lol


Really? Cute! Penny sounds like a witch lol!


----------



## carrieandcricket

mooberry said:


> Chihuahua screams - YouTube
> 
> This is the sound Bijoux would make, only for 45 min straight! It is ear splitting


That sounds like a real person screaming lol!


----------



## carrieandcricket

Tiny said:


> Really? Cute! Penny sounds like a witch lol!


Yes and the first time I heard her do that I was like Oh my poor baby, so now she does it if I leave her anywhere lol! Is Penny's more like a cackle or a witch screaming ha ha ha ha ha. Don't really know how to spell that out I guess lol.


----------



## Finn

carrieandcricket said:


> Yes and the first time I heard her do that I was like Oh my poor baby, so now she does it if I leave her anywhere lol! Is Penny's more like a cackle or a witch screaming ha ha ha ha ha. Don't really know how to spell that out I guess lol.


That is a funny sound--cackling. With her tail going. she is cute.


----------



## carrieandcricket

Finn said:


> That is a funny sound--cackling. With her tail going. she is cute.


That is really funny! Lol.:toothy8:


----------



## LittleGemma

Yep, Gemma does this too. When I took her outside on her leash for the second time, she just decided to start the CSOD with a whole bunch of people outside in the neighborhood. She made it sound like I was killing her. I picked her up and brought her inside after that since a few people came around the corner and I was worried they were thinking I hurt her. Thanks, Gemma. :foxes15:

Just her normal whines for attention can even turn into a sort of screeching sound sometimes if she is really persistent. It sounds like she's dying. I think I have myself a little bit of a drama queen.


----------



## nabi

Zari does it...sounds like a bull moose looking for a female in heat


----------



## Tiny

carrieandcricket said:


> Yes and the first time I heard her do that I was like Oh my poor baby, so now she does it if I leave her anywhere lol! Is Penny's more like a cackle or a witch screaming ha ha ha ha ha. Don't really know how to spell that out I guess lol.


I dnt kno?! She has this scratchy gruffness to her screams and bark. Tiny on the other hand sounds sweet and is a lot smoother.


----------



## Lazuliblue

Milo did it the first time he met our yorkshire terrier Rosie. We thought Rosie was going to be the loud one! It wasn't nice to hear, sounded like he was in terrible pain (which of course he wasn't!)

But they're getting along swimmingly now so I haven't heard the scream of death since!


----------



## carrieandcricket

nabi said:


> Zari does it...sounds like a bull moose looking for a female in heat


Ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!


----------



## svdreamer

Pepe does this ALL the time. Now even when I am in the room with him and he wants something and can't reach it. Or the dogs are playing on my bed and he can't reach them. I would like to ignore it so he would stop but we have my brother and his girlfriend and their baby and they would be on me to make him stop. They may be moving out soon, then I can train him to stop. I think i may have found out why he was found starving out on the street...


----------



## LittleGemma

Gemma did the scream of death again today when she had some poop dangling from her butt after she went potty. Once she realized it wasn't falling off, she bolted from her pad and screamed, dropping the turd across the floor. I almost died laughing while in the middle of praising her for going potty on her pad. So dramatic!


----------



## carrieandcricket

LittleGemma said:


> Gemma did the scream of death again today when she had some poop dangling from her butt after she went potty. Once she realized it wasn't falling off, she bolted from her pad and screamed, dropping the turd across the floor. I almost died laughing while in the middle of praising her for going potty on her pad. So dramatic!


That is too funny! I don't think I would have been able to stop laughing lol!


----------



## pupluv168

LittleGemma said:


> Gemma did the scream of death again today when she had some poop dangling from her butt after she went potty. Once she realized it wasn't falling off, she bolted from her pad and screamed, dropping the turd across the floor. I almost died laughing while in the middle of praising her for going potty on her pad. So dramatic!


She is absolutely precious. I can see this in my mind, soooo funny. I'm sure you get hours of entertainment from her!


----------

